# remise (réduction de prix)



## txell

buenos días,
"ces taux de remise appliqués au tarif public ne varient pas sur la durée du marché"
alguien puede darme una traducción para esta frase, por favor?
muchas gracias!


----------



## Wesley Benton

No suena muy francés esta frase..
Debe tratarse de un DESCUENTO.


----------



## sylvie38

hola,
Quizás "Estos porcentajes de descuento aplicados a la tarifa son fijados durante la duración del mercado"


----------



## txell

merci beaucoup pour l'aide que vous m'avez donné.


----------



## tradline

De plus XXX aura la faculté d'acheter, avec la remise d'usage, autant d'exemplaires qu'il le désirera.

¿Cómo traduciríais esta expresión? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## totor

bienvenido a este foro, tradline.

*con el descuento acostumbrado*.


----------



## a por ello

Buenas tardes a Word reference:

aquí adjunto el contexto completo.

Nous venons par la présente vous 
demander de bien vouloir nous indiquer la remise appliquée sans le faire mentionner sur la facture pro forma ainsi que la référence de l'article demandé. 

Mi intento: por el presente email, os pido que me indiquéis el descuento aplicado sin mencionarlo en la factura proforma así como la referencia del artículo demandado.

Muchas gracias, me estoy volviendo loco. En el diccionario no lo termino de entender


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.
Yo en un principio lo hubiera traducido por corrección, pero por el contexto me parece mucho más lógica tu opción de traducirlo por descuento.
En cuanto al sentido de la frase, me parece escrita en un francés un poco enrevesado.
Bien  tu cliente espera un descuento, pero no le interesa que éste salga reflejado en la factura. (Es la interpretación que más me convence)
O bien la factura proforma tiene un descuento que no viene indicado y te lo está pidiendo.
En cualquier caso, el francés no es mi lengua materna. Así que espera opiniones más expertas.
Sólo una curiosidad, ¿Tu cliente es francés o es de algún país con el francés como segunda lengua oficial?.

Un saludo


----------



## a por ello

Hola. Tienes las mismas impresiones que yo... eso me relaja.
Pues mi cliente es de Tunez, y si... es muy enrevesado.
Muchas gracias



Rizzos said:


> Hola.
> Yo en un principio lo hubiera traducido por corrección, pero por el contexto me parece mucho más lógica tu opción de traducirlo por descuento.
> En cuanto al sentido de la frase, me parece escrita en un francés un poco enrevesado.
> Bien tu cliente espera un descuento, pero no le interesa que éste salga reflejado en la factura. (Es la interpretación que más me convence)
> O bien la factura proforma tiene un descuento que no viene indicado y te lo está pidiendo.
> En cualquier caso, el francés no es mi lengua materna. Así que espera opiniones más expertas.
> Sólo una curiosidad, ¿Tu cliente es francés o es de algún país con el francés como segunda lengua oficial?.
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## Rizzos

Te lo he preguntado porque trabajo bastante en países árabes y me sonaba ese estilo de francés (no quiero criticar a nadie, el mío es horrible)
 Ahora sí que te puedo decir al casi seguro que es la primera opción
Él da por hecho que le has hecho un descuento en la proforma que no está indicado,(imagino que lo habéis pactado anteriormente, o que no le has dicho que no y lo da por supuesto) y quiere saber a cuanto asciende.
Seguramente el banco no le pase los descuentos o no le de crédito por el importe de los descuentos, otra opción es que tenga que negociar el transporte y se vaya a apoyar en ese descuento, u otras opciones que me imagino que conocerás mejor que yo.
En cualquier caso, ahora me parece más claro y sin poder darte una respuesta al 100% de seguridad, ya que no soy francés, por mi experiencia te diría que al 99% es la primera opción.
Un saludo y suerte en el Magreb


----------



## Paquita

La explicación de Rizzos es perfecta...cien por cien ...
Tu cliente quiere una factura con el precio "normal" pero te pide que le digas por email qué descuento se guardará él de propina...(o algo por el estilo)


----------



## la casita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour si je fais une remise à la ligne facturée : 

je la nomme plutôt rebaja o descuento ? 

mmuchas gracias
cb


----------



## grandluc

C'est quoi une remise à la ligne facturée?


----------



## la casita

Dans une facture, je peux avoir plusieurs prestations facturées. parce que la note est copieuse, le fournisseur accorde à son client une remise de 15% sur l'article qui a le prix le plus fort.


----------



## grandluc

Je pense alors à descuento, car rebaja serait plus général (tous les prix sont baissés).


----------



## la casita

Muchas gracias. era mas o menos lo que pensaba.


----------



## MARIQUILLACOSTA

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Me gustaría que alguien me dijera el significado de "envisager une remise" en la frase:
"Si cette page d'Internet est si efficace, je pourrais peut-être envisager une remise"


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola MARIQUILLACOSTA:

¿De qué se trata exactamente?
Creo que sería de mucha utilidad que nos dieras la frase completa o el contexto para que te podamos ayudar.

Completa tu mensaje inicial con cuantos detalles nos puedas facilitar, con el botón edit.


Muchas gracias.

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## sylvie38

MARIQUILLACOSTA said:


> Nueva pregunta
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> Me gustaría que alguien me dijera el significado de "envisager une remise" en la frase:
> "Si cette page d'Internet est si efficace, je pourrais peut-être envisager une remise"


 
Bjr,

Sans plus de détails, je pense que si cette page internet apporte beaucoup d'affaires au propriétaire de la page, celui-ci pourra envisager d'accorder des remises à ses clients, sans baisser son prix de vente public.

??


----------



## Sebalo

je pourrais peut-être envisager une remise => Quizá podría plantear un descuento.


----------



## Dixgard

Hola a todos. Tengo una duda sobre el término "demande de remise".
El texto es: "Les demandes de remise ou de diminution d'impôts directs restant à payer feront également l'object "d'un examen attentif".
Mi intento:
"Las peticiones de devolución o disminución de impuestos directos..."

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Hola,
La "remise", tratándose de derecho fiscal, sería lo mismo que "dégrèvement" o sea desgravación: "Las peticiones de *desgravación* o disminución de impuestos directos..."


----------

